# che benessere



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

[video]http://it.video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqInfHkNSxy0AXkBGDQx.;_ylu=  X3oDMTBzYmZpbnA0BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0  aWQDBGdwb3MDMjU-?p=norah+jones&amp;vid=6b3a9029bf85aa47d4f2e  268715de892&amp;l=3%3A22&amp;turl=http%3A%2F%2Ft  s3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DV.47667362632  83542%26pid%3D15.1&amp;rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww  .dailymotion.com%2Fvideo%2Fx2hves_norah-jones-don-t-know-why-live_music&amp;tit=Norah+Jones+-+Don%26%2339%3Bt+Know+Why+%28Live%29&amp;c=2  4&amp;sigr=12djri885&amp;age=0&amp;hsimp=yhs-002&amp;hspart=btbar&amp;tt=b[/video]
dopo sade questa sta diventando la mia colonna sonora


----------



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2013)

Il link non funziona! Peccato... ero curiosa, perché sade piace molto anche a me...

Potresti mettere un altro link o dirmi il nome? Grazie!


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

con sade ho già frantumato abbastanza , era Norah Jones - Don't Know Why


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

ma a me il link funziona


----------



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9211 ha detto:
			
		

> con sade ho già frantumato abbastanza , era Norah Jones - Don't Know Why


Bravissima Norah Jones! Piace molto anche a me! :smile:
Forse ti piacerà questa web radio, io l'ascolto molto:
http://somafm.com/lush.pls


----------



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9212 ha detto:
			
		

> ma a me il link funziona


Adesso riesco a vederlo. Stamattina mi portava su amazon...


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

ho cambiato link.
grazie per il tuo...non conoscevo


----------

